
Quantum fluctuations can jiggle objects on the human scale - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-quantum-fluctuations-jiggle-human-scale.html
======
pabo
See previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23708779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23708779)

